# Started upscale Apt bld today



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

These pics are from about 6 weeks ago. The outside is much more finished now. We have first floor painted. Will update next time I go to site... roughly 200k floor sq ft. Looks waay bigger now that the roof is on and the brickies are getting started. All 9' and 10' walls in apts. Some really really high ones in the common areas.

http://www.stevensconstruction.com/images/apartments/featured/73.jpg

https://i.groupme.com/640x480.jpeg.2540f41097ff0131d1ed22000a2d0abb.large
https://i.groupme.com/640x480.jpeg.1d536d3097ff0131d1ee22000a2d0abb.large
https://i.groupme.com/640x480.jpeg.0b431df097ff0131792522000ae7065f.large
https://i.groupme.com/640x480.jpeg.0574393097ff0131792522000ae7065f.large
https://i.groupme.com/640x480.jpeg.fb8f969097fe0131792622000ae7065f.large


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That's a big job. Yes post some more pics.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty awesome....hope it goes good!!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

One guy, a pump and a apprentice should keep up with it for quite a while. 
Man it up a bit towards the end


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Where r we at?
I wouldn't have wanted to land on this one.
Piss poor timing IMO. Gonna square up at a very awkward time.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/tell-gc-foff-28722/


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Should be done next week. Been a pretty average project. We r smack outta hours, so need to wrap up. Just painted the parking garage last three days.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Should be done next week. Been a pretty average project. We r smack outta hours, so need to wrap up. Just painted the parking garage last three days.


Jeez out of time again. Lol
The best I ever did when running work is to break even. After a load of em and they kept getting bigger and bigger. All I could do is scratch my head and wonder. Why do they keep having me run these jobs? My incompetence will sooner or later put em out of business yet they insist......lol


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol. We r bout 200 hours over. 4th and last day on site. Figured I would snap a few pictures...


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> Where r we at?
> I wouldn't have wanted to land on this one.
> Piss poor timing IMO. Gonna square up at a very awkward time.


Huh? Not sure I get ur drift...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Huh? Not sure I get ur drift...


I was baffled at how fast could they have got wher u are now till I looked back and realized ur OP picks were taken 6 weeks earlier than ur post. Which having seen a few buildings go up I'd have seen the job squaring up about 6 weeks from now.

And six weeks from now is not when I want to be looking for my winter job. It's the rhythm of things. All the good jobs will be underway and manned.

Right now is when u want to land on a big one just starting. The first cuts just happened. When all the schools go back. I've never not made that cut btw. The next one will be about Black Friday. The day all the retails have to be open. I cruise that one too. Then you got the Xmas - January xhop.If ur in the wrong place at the wrong time then, anyone could get caught without a spot. Be on a job running through January and ur golden. Run right through. It's a rhythm.

I landed where I need to be last week. Lookin good.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> I was baffled at how fast could they have got wher u are now till I looked back and realized ur OP picks were taken 6 weeks earlier than ur post. Which having seen a few buildings go up I'd have seen the job squaring up about 6 weeks from now.
> 
> And six weeks from now is not when I want to be looking for my winter job. It's the rhythm of things. All the good jobs will be underway and manned.
> 
> ...


Lol yep but if ur in my shop u dont gotta worry about winters. at least not so far... maybe a few 3 day weeks here n there but nothin catastrophic... We pretty much did a whole floor every 7 days for main production. Got bumped a few times here n there for each of the summer holidays. Then a week almost for each stairwell. Week for the parking garage. Month of touchup. 4 months roughly. Pics were from like may 1st. We started mid may I think


----------

